# Top Van Loon cock



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

hey guys been a while since my last thread  just wanted to share some pics with you all

Mel

www.melsloft.com


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh he's pretty o:
I checked out your site too and your art is beautiful!
I can draw pretty well too...but not as good as you :]
My dad suggested that I draw pictures of people's birds for a fee and make some money. Maybe I should try that...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Melsloft said:


> hey guys been a while since my last thread  just wanted to share some pics with you all
> 
> Mel
> 
> www.melsloft.com


Mel,

He sure is pretty.

Did you ever race him ?


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Van loon cock*

Warren,

Unfortunatly I never raced him, he has always been a breeder, he is Sire and Grand Sire to many winners on the eastcoast.... he is vintage Campbell Strange Vanloon he is a son of "MISS CAMPBELL", and "THE VERONA" he is a grandson of "DE VERONA", "DE SENNA", "LOUISA" and "083"....

Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*here is his mate for 2008*

here is what I'm thinking of pairing him to in 2008


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Mel!

Those are BEAUTIFUL PIGEONS!!  

Wishing you all the best in your breeding program...We will definitely look forward to the future generation of pictures!  

Shi
& Squeaks


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*pics*

Shi, thankyou  I won't jinx the rest of this years breeding yet then 

Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Melsloft said:


> Warren,
> 
> Unfortunatly I never raced him, he has always been a breeder, he is Sire and Grand Sire to many winners on the eastcoast.... he is vintage Campbell Strange Vanloon he is a son of "MISS CAMPBELL", and "THE VERONA" he is a grandson of "DE VERONA", "DE SENNA", "LOUISA" and "083"....
> 
> ...


De Senna and his mate were retired with me. He died at the ripe old age of 16 and his mate followed shortly. http://www.rims.net/2007May13/target9.html

Terry


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Melsloft said:


> hey guys been a while since my last thread  just wanted to share some pics with you all
> 
> Mel
> 
> www.melsloft.com



Beautiful pics indeed.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how did you get De Senna????? hi smate there looks gorgous from what I see great eye also.. whats the story with the other birds? were you able to breed out of De senna?I have a few Van loons very close to the greats

Mel


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Mel,

That 1262 is beautiful! and 2283 is very nice as well. Looks like a good cross. Please keep me in mind later this spring for two of their youngsters if they become available. That hen for sure carries the Daniel blood! 2283 what have his children won as far as races in distance?

Luis


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*van loon cock*

Luis,

HIS CHILDREN DID WELL AT 100-300 MILES. OUR FUTURITIES ARE ABOUT 330 MILES AND HIS CHILDREN ALSO DID WELL AT THAT DISTANCE.
I will be sending out his children early in spring and I might have a few available you let me know if not depedning if u want to fly them or breed them i can breed you late ones? These birds are first class......

Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*pics*

Luis if you like those pics here are some better ones if ur into eyesign  just scroll down on these links as I cant upload these pics they are to large

http://www.melsloft.com/StafVanReets.html

http://www.melsloft.com/VanLoons.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Melsloft said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how did you get De Senna????? hi smate there looks gorgous from what I see great eye also.. whats the story with the other birds? were you able to breed out of De senna?I have a few Van loons very close to the greats
> 
> Mel


His owners decided it was time for De Senna to retire to a sunny, warm Southern California climate and live out his life in luxury. They also sent his mate (I named her Serena). The two pigeons were very devoted mates and Serena quietly passed away just a few weeks after De Senna died. De Senna and Serena were no longer able to breed any youngsters by the time they arrived here. If that were the case, I'm sure I would have been overwhelmed with requests for their offspring. Actually, I'm quite sure I never would have gotten De Senna and Serena if they were still capable of producing youngsters  

The other pigeons in that series of pictures are just pets of mine .. mixed breeds for the most part.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Beautiful birds Mel. Will be eager to see the youngsters you get next spring.

Margaret


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Terry wow still ur are very fortunate to have such legendary pigeons at ur home, De Senna was natational bird in 1992 I believe plus an assorment of awards and top placements, his progeny are among the best of th best..

Mel


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Beautiful birds Mel. Will be eager to see the youngsters you get next spring.
> 
> Margaret


Margaret thankyou  they produce super young which aslo perform 
Mel

www.melsloft.com


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> His owners decided it was time for De Senna to retire to a sunny, warm Southern California climate and live out his life in luxury. They also sent his mate (I named her Serena). The two pigeons were very devoted mates and Serena quietly passed away just a few weeks after De Senna died. De Senna and Serena were no longer able to breed any youngsters by the time they arrived here. If that were the case, I'm sure I would have been overwhelmed with requests for their offspring. Actually, I'm quite sure I never would have gotten De Senna and Serena if they were still capable of producing youngsters
> 
> The other pigeons in that series of pictures are just pets of mine .. mixed breeds for the most part.
> 
> Terry


Terry I'm just wondering who was the last person that who owned De Senna cause he must have bought him at teh Campbell Strange sellout auction
Mel


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Melsloft said:


> Terry I'm just wondering who was the last person that who owned De Senna cause he must have bought him at teh Campbell Strange sellout auction
> Mel


He came to me from Hapyco Lofts: http://www.hapycolofts.com/lofts/families/desenna.html

Terry


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*De senna*

ahh yes now I remember , now that was some pigeon in his day

mel


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Mel,

Something interesting I found about "our" birds. Your ELI-1262/01 is the DAM of one of my breeder hens 2260. She was mated to CHAMP 222 in this pairing, and boy do I love this hen! She produced some nice youngsters for me, two which will be racing in the GHC soon! I'm wayyyy to excited! I knew this hen had something to do with my loft, I just couldn't figure it out until I looked over my peds! Very Cool! I guess we are "family" now. 

Luis


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

LuisO said:


> Hi Mel,
> 
> Something interesting I found about "our" birds. Your ELI-1262/01 is the DAM of one of my breeder hens 2260. She was mated to CHAMP 222 in this pairing, and boy do I love this hen! She produced some nice youngsters for me, two which will be racing in the GHC soon! I'm wayyyy to excited! I knew this hen had something to do with my loft, I just couldn't figure it out until I looked over my peds! Very Cool! I guess we are "family" now.
> 
> Luis


Luis, yup now ist official we're related  I have 3 supers also in the GHC my fingers are crossed : so I wont jinx myself

Mel


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Speaking of De Senna, I e-mailed Hapyco lofts today to see if they still sale grandchildren of De Senna. Chic and Judy Brooks live about 65 miles from me.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*De Senna*

I have grand children of De senna if ur interested

Mel

www.melsloft.com
516-643-4424


----------



## 000gil (Apr 21, 2011)

Melsloft,
Whats the cost of your Van Loons and will you have some for sale this fall thanks for everything Gil.


----------

